# What's your favorite Zelda Game?



## Rax (Feb 17, 2015)

Oracle of Seasons for me.

Moosh


----------



## Xin (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Ocarina of Time
2. Majora's Mask
3. Link to the Past


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2015)

Phantom Hourglass.

I never played any others, and I know it's called one of the worst


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 17, 2015)

Wind Waker             .


----------



## Rax (Feb 17, 2015)

Xin said:


> 1. Ocarina of Time
> 2. Majora's Mask
> 3. Link to the Past




Nice choices 



Zaru said:


> Phantom Hourglass.
> 
> I never played any others, and I know it's called one of the worst



I liked that one too 

THe boat portion was cool


----------



## Vasco (Feb 17, 2015)

all i know about zelda is midna got fucked by link in a comic i bookmarked


----------



## CA182 (Feb 17, 2015)

Minish cap :33

Loved that game


----------



## Shanks (Feb 17, 2015)

Watch your language sonny jim, we have kids here.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 17, 2015)

Ocarnia of time... 

CDI Zelda faces of evil.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

A Link to the Past because it is, factually, the best.


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2015)

Link to the Past
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask

Then the others I liked but never finished:
Wind waker
Twilight Princess


----------



## NO (Feb 17, 2015)

Skyward Sword is my GOAT. OoT and MM after that.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2015)

Ocarina of Time baby.


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Ocarina of Time
2. Majora's Mask
3. A Link to the Past
4. Wind Waker
Then everything else


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2015)

OoT
Majora's Mask
Wind Waker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

Link Between Worlds. 

It takes the top-down camera gameplay and updates the graphics and is somewhat less linear than LttP. Close second: LttP.

I just think LBW finally upgrades the best kind of Zelda.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> A Link to the Past because it is, factually, the best.





khris said:


> Link Between Worlds.
> 
> It takes the top-down camera gameplay and updates the graphics and is somewhat less linear than LttP. Close second: LttP.
> 
> I just think LBW finally upgrades the best kind of Zelda.



Really the only correct answers.

Everything else is just sorting out what's third place and lower.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 18, 2015)

awakening
seasons


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2015)

Haven't played any new zelda in recent years.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2015)

Link to the Past because I'm a OG

Windwaker and OoT battle it out for 2nd

the OG triple OG Gameboy Zelda.. forget the title.. but the very first handheld Zelda is really slept on too.. that was my shit way back.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2015)

You mean Link's Awakening?

Cause Link's Awakening is pretty quality.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 18, 2015)

The one where Zelda himself gets on a ship and has an epic battle with an airwhale.

-Sips 2014

Twilight Princess is the only one I've actually played, and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2015)

Ocarina of Time.

Honorable mentions:

Link to the Past, Link's Awakening, Link Between Worlds, Wind Waker.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a really hard choice between Link to the Past and Ocarina of Time.  Different products of their time, but I'm going to lean a bit more Link to the Past.

I need to play through the Wii ones still.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2015)

Majora's Mask.

No, not the 3D version.

And remember, there's no wrong answer here. Unless the answer is Skyward Sword.


----------



## Yak (Feb 19, 2015)

A Link to the Past and Link's Awakening are definitely my most favourite ones.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2015)

zenieth said:


> You mean Link's Awakening?
> 
> Cause Link's Awakening is pretty quality.



YAAAASSS

thank you for the title.. I was too lazy to look it up lol

that game was dope. and so rarely mentioned when people talk Zelda as a series.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> YAAAASSS
> 
> thank you for the title.. I was too lazy to look it up lol
> 
> that game was dope. and so rarely mentioned when people talk Zelda as a series.



Link's Awakening is rarely mentioned? That doesn't sound right. 

Are you sure that that's right? 

Are you sure you aren't horribly wrong?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Link's Awakening is rarely mentioned? That doesn't sound right.
> 
> Are you sure that that's right?
> 
> Are you sure you aren't horribly wrong?


I mean, Ion't take part in EVERY ZELDA DISCUSSION EVER. but I do not often see it brought up when ppl talk Zelda.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2015)

Eh, I guess its all based on where you go for your gaming discussions.  

I certainly haven't been to every Zelda discussion ever, but I have never been to a single "best Zelda game ever" thread and not heard Link's Awakening's praises sung.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2015)

Twilight Princess, it introduced the best Zelda,Link and Ganondorf design yet.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _This_ 





Just kidding it's Majora's Mask N64


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 22, 2015)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2015)

ALttP, then MM and ALBW.


----------



## smoker San (Feb 25, 2015)

1. Ocarina of time
2. Twilight Princess
3. Wind Waker
4. Majora's mask


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

A Link to the Past


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 26, 2015)

1. Majora's Mask
2. Link's Awakening
3. Wind Waker



Furious George said:


> Eh, I guess its all based on where you go for your gaming discussions.
> 
> I certainly haven't been to every Zelda discussion ever, but I have never been to a single "best Zelda game ever" thread and not heard Link's Awakening's praises sung.


I have a terrible singing voice but if the need arises...


----------



## Juub (Feb 28, 2015)

Majora's Mask. You're wrong if you think otherwise.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2015)

Top 5; they kind shuffle around but remain in the top 5

Majora's Mask
A Link to the Past
Minish Cap
Ocarina of Time
Wind Waker


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2015)

A Link to the Past all the way.


----------



## Cierra (Mar 2, 2015)

Ocarina of Time.


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2015)

Gotta get in on this.
*
1. A Link to the Past *- Untoppable because of Nostalgia 
*2. A Link Between Worlds* - A very, very worthy sequel to a classic. If only it was harder...
*3. Link's Awakening *- I only played this last year but still thought it was amazingly well designed. If I'd actually finished it in the 90's I'd probably have been blown away.

As you can tell I'm a whore for the 2D games, but if I had to choose my favourite of the 3D games, it'd probably be *Skyward Sword*. That's probably pretty controversial, but I loved the world, the characters and I enjoyed all the gameplay mechanics. I'm the rare person where everything in that game just "clicked" for me.

My list of other played games is: OOT, MM, WW, TP, Minish Cap, Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 9, 2015)

OoT > ALttP > TP


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 15, 2015)

Ranking the Zelda games I've played:

1. Ocarina of Time
2. The Wind Waker
3. Majora's Mask
4. Twilight Princess
5. Link's Awakening
6. A Link Between Worlds
7. A Link to the Past
8. Skyward Sword
9. Phantom Hourglass
10. The Legend of Zelda (never beat)
11. Spirit Tracks (never beat)
12. The Adventure of Link (never beat)

Need to play:
Oracle of Seasons
Oracle of Ages
The Minish Cap
Four Swords
Four Swords Adventures


----------



## Tapion (Mar 15, 2015)

Xin said:


> 1. Ocarina of Time
> 2. Majora's Mask
> 3. Link to the Past



nuff said.


----------

